# Ron Brown's 4 jaw chuck



## coachmancuso (Feb 10, 2013)

Has anyone used this chuck. If so what are the pros and cons.


----------



## Minorhero (Apr 8, 2011)

I have not used it. But it appears to be a pretty standard chuck. Chucks tend to not have a lot of unique features. My recommendations is to buy one that fits your lathe and is cheap.


----------



## gtbuzz (Sep 19, 2011)

I haven't used it, but I've used some other stuff of his and it's all been good quality. I particularly like my Longworth chuck. As far as his 4 jaw chuck goes, I saw it at the Woodworking shows the other week. Seemed okay, but there was no stand-out features. All things being equal, I'm sure it's fine, but at list price, I think there's others to be had that will be just as good for a little less.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Could you post a link to that chuck. Did a search and see a listing for Ron Brows 3-3/4" four jaw chuck at ptreeusa.com but no information at that site. When clicked on link Easy wood 4" 4-jaw popped up.

Can find his Longworth chucks. Cannot tell if he is using an Easy wood chuck in the video.


----------



## gtbuzz (Sep 19, 2011)

@Wildwood

Here's a link to his chucks on Peachtree's website:

http://www.ptreeusa.com/wood_lathe_accessories.htm

You have to scroll down a bit to get past the Easy Wood chuck. Also, he is using an Easy Wood chuck in the video he posted.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

I have Ron Brown's Longworth chuck. It will do as described, with a "minor" problem - the phenolic covering. It will tighten up on the object being turned , but will not remain tightened because the phenolic is so slick it will start to slide open. In order for it to remain tight you must add at least three additional bolts through the slots, with nylon locking nuts, and tighten them securely to keep it from sliding open up while turning. It does have wing nuts on the bolts that hold the silicone buttons, but they cannot be tightened down enough so as to not let it slide open.


----------



## coachmancuso (Feb 10, 2013)

I am going to get one this weekend they are on sale with a coupon at the wood show and I will let everyone know how it works out. Thanks everybody


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Gtbuzz, thanks for help!

Coach hope it works out for you!

JMHO, think homemade Longworth chucks a better op. Personally prefer my homemade donut chucks (have several) which do not use much these days. Find it much easier to use a jam chuck for reverse turning


----------



## coachmancuso (Feb 10, 2013)

Wildwood how did you make a home made donut chuck?


----------

